# 04 polaris 700 front axle removal



## map1988

we have been trying to get this thing out for 2 day now i dont know what else to do we have pb blasted it and pulled and jerked and no good it want come out any ideas would be great thanks


----------



## Polaris425

wont come off the diff side? Does it have u-joints at the diff instead of a cup?


----------



## map1988

Yea it has u joints on one end and it want come out of the diff side


----------



## Polaris425

I think once I put a tie strap through the u-joint & then used that to get a good straight line pull on it. Also, you did knock the roll pin out right?


----------



## lg07brute

I was just gonna say, i know my old scrambler had roll pins that held the axles on.


----------



## brutemike

lg07brute said:


> I was just gonna say, i know my old scrambler had roll pins that held the axles on.


 X2 on that roll pin


----------



## wyo58

X3 on the roll pin. I remember the first time i removed one it was so dirty I couldn't see the pin! Fortunately I didn't get too agressive with it before cleaning things off lol.


----------



## map1988

ok you youve got me on the roll pin please tell me more


----------



## Polaris425

There's a roll pin holding the u-joint onto the output shaft of the diff. Got to knock it out w/ a punch.


----------



## lg07brute

Where the shafts meet the diff there are roll pins through the axles and the outputs of the diff. Basically the pins hold everything together. Take a wire brush to the shafts in between the u joints and the diff and you should find them. The ones on my old scrambler took some real persuasion to get out.


----------



## lg07brute

Dang lol. Too slow.


----------



## map1988

are you talking about the drive shaft or the axles
i have looked all over the axle and have found nothing
even the new axle has no pin as far as i can tell


----------



## wyo58

If I remember right the drive line has a roll pin too. But the axles have one right outside the front differential.


----------



## Polaris425

wyo58 said:


> If I remember right the drive line has a roll pin too. But the axles have one right outside the front differential.


Yep


----------



## tirebuilderms

Theres not a roll pin on the outside of the axles, we've looked all over it and the new one and the only thing close to a roll pin is the snap ring type pin on the ends of the shafts, one holds the cv joint on, the other keeps the shaft inside the diff but theres no way to get inside the diff to knock it off short of takin the whole front end apart, it shouldnt take all that to change the axle,


----------



## Polaris425

Take some pictures of the axle for us please.


----------



## tirebuilderms

Here are a couple pics of the shaft we are working with. One is the replacement shaft and shows the only keeper on the shaft, all i can figure is that it is rusted in there bad enough that it may burst the housing if and when it comes out.


----------



## Impact Fab

If you have a air hammer try and use that..That was the only way that I could get the front out of my Renegade...


----------



## tirebuilderms

Here's an update guys, we tried EVERY single thing we could think of and the axle still wouldnt come out. i decided to take it to the polaris dealership and let them work on it, they called back and said that they had never seen one stuck that bad and that is was quite possible that the housing would break if they kept jerkin on it. i'm just gonna go ahead and buy a new diff i guess and use some anit sieze on the splines in hopes of keepin this from happening again. I really appreciate all the help anyway tho, Just wanted to thank everybody for the help.


----------

